# 2016 vs 2017 Cruze??



## WBANDET (Oct 12, 2016)

Trying to decide if I should get a 2016 or 2017 Cruze. I had a 2010 Equinox and would like to get a Cruze (no trade in). What are the pros and cons for the Cruze 2016 vs 2017. Would like to hear from those who own and drive a 2016 and 2017 Cruze. I'm looking at the Cruze LT model. Need help fast/soon! Thanks!


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

I work for a Chevrolet dealer and there is no "major" differences between the 2016 Gen2 and 2017 models to my knowledge, other than colors and release of the hatch version. 

If your talking about the difference between 2016 Limited and 2017, then there is a HUGE difference.

See this thread:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-general-discussion/179722-2016-vs-2017-equipment.html

Pros of the 2016: Better deals
Pros of the 2017: Newer. Lol

Someone with a Gen2 should chime in soon. 


Welcome to CruzeTalk, by the way.


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

Okay here it is seeing how I own a Gen1 and Gen2.

Straight forward the only real con owning the Gen2 vs the Gen1 is styling because the 1st Gen had better lines and a sportier sharper body.

Now for the pros:
- Gen2 LT is packed to the brim with features that you would need an LTZ-RS to be even close to equivalent.

-Gen2 has a more powerful beefier engine/transmission which hopefully solves the waterpump/thermostat issue that the 1st Gen suffers from.

- So much space for activities

- Better gas mileage

- Better quality paint, material, and more rigid metal, etc..

- Super quiet when driving unlike the 1st Gen you barely hear road noise

- Softer suspension which is nice for comfort but not the best for extreme driving on twisted roads 

- You could rent the trunk out as a small studio apartment.


----------



## rwm100 (Oct 12, 2016)

I own a new body style 2016 Cruze LT. It is vastly improved from the previous body style. One of the big improvements is the fuel economy. The new Cruze has the same size 1.4L turbo but it is a new engine. I had a 2014 Cruze LT that I typically averaged about 33 mpg. My driving is almost exclusively highway. My new Cruze now has 5k miles on it and I have averaged 43.5 mpg since I picked it up with 17 miles on it. The start/stop works great too. No wasted gas at the stop lights. There is more leg room and it is quieter inside than my old car. I really like using the Android Auto app for music and navigation. I don't have nav in my car so that works out really well. Very happy with the car so far.


----------



## ArFtw91 (Apr 11, 2021)

So I own a 2017 Chevy Cruze LT but I'm having trouble looking for a cold air intake, expect for k&n which are about 350$, but most cold air intake I can find are for 2016 chevy cruze's. I have the 1.4 turbo. If I order the 2016 would it work with my 2017 Chevy Cruze??


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

You get all the cold air you want in the winter. 
Complete with lowered fuel economy. 

The 16 thru 19 is the same car.
11 thru 16 is the same car.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ArFtw91 said:


> So I own a 2017 Chevy Cruze LT but I'm having trouble looking for a cold air intake, expect for k&n which are about 350$, but most cold air intake I can find are for 2016 chevy cruze's. I have the 1.4 turbo. If I order the 2016 would it work with my 2017 Chevy Cruze??


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

